# Alabama river crappie



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

New to crappie fishing but trying to learn since it is what I plan to do during hunting season. Finally had some success Saturday. Fishing N of Roland Cooper on the Alabama river. Found the fish about two and put 16 in the boat in the next hour. Kept eight between 10 and 13" also picked up several bream and a couple nice channel cats.












Sent from my iPhone using Forum Runner


----------



## skiff89_jr (Apr 1, 2011)

Those are some pretty white crappie. They really like crank baits if you find them on a spot. I'll be after them soon! :thumbsup:


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

skiff89_jr said:


> Those are some pretty white crappie. They really like crank baits if you find them on a spot. I'll be after them soon! :thumbsup:


They liked those minnows pretty good! Wish I had more time to try my jigs but only had about an hour and needed to stick with what was working. Surprised to find them close to the bank in 3' of water

Sent from my iPhone using Forum Runner


----------



## Bodupp (Oct 3, 2007)

That's a fine bunch of eats right there. Got you a meal or two, then go get some more.

Kinda strange they were in 3 ft. of water. We used to find them this time of year suspended near the mouths of sloughs and catch them on small crankbaits trolling real slow.


----------

